# Loneliness sucks



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

See title for details...


----------



## endymion (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep. It really does. Totally. If you were in Sydney, I'd invite you over for a beer, but I'm guessing you're not. 
So, do the usual recommended stuff, I guess. Go out with friends, join a gym, try to have fun. Try to keep the hours at home by yourself to a minimum - those are hardest, aren't they? 
Good luck mate.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel what you're going through. I've been alone and lonely for nearly two years, while going through the separation/divorce process. Sure, i attend church, social events and work as usual...but when I'm home alone and have time to think...it's really a difficult time.

Hang in there...this will pass and you can move on...and not be lonely.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have my Dad staying with me to help out with the girls and the girls alone keep the house alive...

with h not here...at night it not only causes the loneliness for me...its the stability,security all of it. 

you are right it sucks...however it does get a bit easier. not saying it goes away...just a tiny bit easier to cope with!


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

I couldn't agree with you more. I try to keep my mind active. My kids and I watch movies at home together and I also try to get out and do some positive things. Taking things one day at a time and getting my strength back is all that I can do.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

exactly!

there have been many times i have taken it hour by hour, im sure there will be more...either way you need to do it for yourself!


----------



## mrslmndz (Apr 14, 2009)

Loneliness does suck specially after the holidays, Loneliness is felt a lot more. Missing old holidays, seeing other people happy with their partners. However, we should be proud that we can be alone. Many people do not know how to be alone. I guess this is the time for us to learn to be alone and comfortable with ourselves. It's a time for us to grow.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Try thinking of it as solitude, not loneliness, and figure out something you have *always* wanted to do and commit your solitude to that. It can be anything--from improving your relationship with God to writing a novel to running a marathon to stitching original patterns, painting, learning Chinese--you get the picture. With online resources, a lot of things are inexpensive to learn, too.

Loneliness is mostly a matter of attitude. Yes, there are times when we cannot divert ourselves from it, but with practice and patience (be kind to yourself), you'll learn to love being alone, b/c you'll be your own best friend. God bless.


----------



## snowglobe (Dec 26, 2009)

Lonliness does suck, I couldn't agree more. I am very lonely and I am married....


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Snowglobe is right I was lonely with him before he left. When I think back I think I may have been lonely for about two years. Its just he was available thats all. I had a horrible case of the loney's yesterday. I stayed busy taking down all the xmas stuff. I can only hope this time next year will be better for all of us...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cpt_confused (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree - my wife is still living in the house (separate room), but is so distant that I feel a deep loneliness, especially at night.. This is the absolute worst experience I have ever went through, and I feel deep sympathy for all of you on this list... Day by day though.. this too shall pass...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

At some point, you need to make a conscious decision to shift your perspective.

Loneliness is mostly self-inflicted. You dwell. You wonder. You pity yourself. (This isn't an accusation, I'm stating it as a practitioner)

Being Alone is not a negative. It provides opportunity. It encourages you to implement structure and direction into your life and your efforts. It leads to self-discovery and self-awareness.

Like most things in life, it's a balancing act. Pangs of loneliness in the right quantities should eventually be the motivation to get back out there and find a brand new partner, with brand new dysfunctions to overcome ;-)


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

Being lonely !! im finding this so hard to cope with to ...spent years doing everything to make him happy and then it all stops !!! also missing being intimate and cooking for someone ...

would be so easy to just stay in bed !! i have to make myself get up at the moment


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm finding it very hard during "quiet times" - when I'm not with the kids, or even when I'm at work but not swamped - to stop obsessing over the latest BS from my wife. Everything from her telling me how drunk she got on New Years to how crappy she's been with the kids.

I feel like I need a break - but then taking a break just leads to more obsessive thoughts. Having trouble breaking this cycle.


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

I understand , i just cant stop thinking of him and her together !! what they did was she better etc ... he has asked for me to forgive him ... i cant .. 

but night times are horrid , noises seem 10 times louder i just hate being alone ..


----------



## dumped4another (Dec 16, 2009)

One minute, I'm a very happily married man, still very much in love with my W after 17 years together, the next minute, alone and devastated. She's still in the house, dating her new boyfriend in front of me. At night it's the worst. What does he do that maybe I didn't do? Is he better than me? Man, everything seems so amplified. Even music seems to be an enemy, mocking me. It reminds me of a line from a Pixies song "you're so pretty when you're unfaithful to me!" She seems to have it all at the moment, and I'm left with the short end of the stick. I've been so easily replaced! It's also terrible at the moment I wake in the morning. Hoping it was all a terrible dream. Sh*t, another day of this. But then again, another day closer to getting over her and perhaps being happy again.


----------

